# What Next?



## Yasha (2 Apr 2008)

Now that I have accepted the offer for RMC what happens next?


Since I accepted the offer for RMC, does this mean I am going there pretty much for sure? I am in my second year of civi-university and I must notify them that I may not be returning next academic year. Is it safe to do this at this point?


----------



## kincanucks (2 Apr 2008)

You wait until they call you for enrolment.  Did the CRC/D give you any idea when the enrolment may take place.  Stay healthy because if you medical situation changes you could be SOL.


----------



## Yasha (2 Apr 2008)

They told me July 30th. (Did others hear the same?)

What is SOL? And do they do a medical exam again or something?

As well due to my program I must let them know if I am returning sometime in May. I would like to do it asap. Would it be safe to do so now?


----------



## geo (2 Apr 2008)

SOL.... aka "$hit outa luck".  If you hurt yourself, you might no longer be of any value to the CF

Have you thought of contacting the people who contacted you with the offer?  How the F___ should we know?


----------

